
Uber strikes class action settlement to keep drivers independent contractors - kposehn
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/21/uber-strikes-100m-class-action-settlement-to-keep-drivers-independent-contractors/
======
HammadB
I wonder if this is a win or loss for Uber. On one hand it gives them the
court victory and the end of a resource-draining legal battle (for now). Yet,
this also may show they fear going to court. Instead preferring to threaten a
long drawn out court stay, resulting in a settlement. Also there is the third
option that the drivers real quarrel was not with their classification but
their mistreatment. The settlement terms appeal to that notion.

